# Best Spot for Flounder in Galveston?



## Slim Shad-E (Sep 28, 2004)

What's a good spot for flounder in Galveston? I have no boat so I'm a bit limited to car access. Also, what time do you think is best? Seawolf park used to be good..San Luis pass? Thanks!


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

*Flounder spot*

Rollover pass would be a great spot for someone without a boat. There are a lot of flounder along the grassy shorline of East Bay right now.


----------



## gunnut (Aug 3, 2004)

Anderson ways/ Sportsman Rd, is good for flounder and reds. Just hit it b/f the water gets to cold.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

I used to fish the state park a lot in college. Used to pick up some nice flounder in that channel running out of Pirates Cove on your right (east).


----------



## Slim Shad-E (Sep 28, 2004)

Sweet, thanks. I love fishing Pirates so maybe I'll head out over there. 
Where is Anderson ways?


----------



## Gutter (May 21, 2004)

*Try SeaWolf Park...it shouldn't be too crowded.*

Get there late, there's plenty of parking.

Just kidding of course.

There is always a crazy crowd out there, but you can fill up the back of a pickup truck with flatties on the right tide.


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

no a good question to ask before the tournament


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

The place where I have caught more flounder than anywhere else is in Galveston was in the water.


SLP area is good. Under the bridge.


----------



## Slim Shad-E (Sep 28, 2004)

LOL 
Really? I usually catch flatties in the air.

Sorry, didn't know there was a tourney coming up.


----------



## gunnut (Aug 3, 2004)

Anderson Ways Directions:

45s

exit 61st

right on 61st

right on Stewart Road (like you're going to Moody Gardens)

Stay on Stewart RD for several miles

Right on 8 mile road (first road to the right after the Welders Hood, and Hammer Mail boxes)

Left on Sportsman Rd dead ends into the water


----------



## Stealthy Fisher (Nov 5, 2004)

If SeaWolf park is too crouded try on the left side of the bridge as soon as you get on Pelican Island. It has a good sand bottom and there might be some good Flounder Stadging or resting in that area. It is close to deep water, there should be an incoming tide in the morning. I will be out in that area in my boat looking for some flounder after I try for some Spec's and Red's in the morning. Good luck


----------



## Slim Shad-E (Sep 28, 2004)

Sweeet, thanks all!


----------



## Da Rook (Oct 19, 2004)

stealthy fisher, i know what spot you're talking about and i've seen a few waders around there, but how da heck you get your car over there? make a left turn at the light right in front of the bridge? I heard the water there might be somewhat polluted?


----------



## Slim Shad-E (Sep 28, 2004)

Seawolf was packed. I think there were 20 ppl fishing a pocket about 20 yds in diameter near the pier. Needless to say it sucked. Went on the channel side and caught a few keeper flounders. Still, it was disappointing especially with the perfect weather


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

you must have been the one I saw catch THE two flounder. Rest of us were sucking major wind.


----------



## Slim Shad-E (Sep 28, 2004)

LOL 
I was the one fishing with the teenage mutant ninja turtle (the short guy with tight green waders). 
Yep it sucked out there!


----------



## lemon (Jun 22, 2004)

Slim Shad-E said:


> LOL
> I was the one fishing with the teenage mutant ninja turtle (the short guy with tight green waders).
> Yep it sucked out there!


hahah....fishing for flatties and females huh?? lol


----------



## Slim Shad-E (Sep 28, 2004)

lemon said:


> hahah....fishing for flatties and females huh?? lol


LOL HAHHAAHAHA
Of course!! That's why we stop by Heartbreakers and the Ocean Cabaret prior to hitting Seawolf!


----------

